# hevi shot vs. lead shot



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

what is everyone using in there turkey gun? I have been looking at Federal, Winchester and Remingtons Hevi-shot loads....wondering if the cost is worth it or just stick with a lead shot?


----------



## Citori (Oct 22, 2000)

The pattern is more important than what you are throwing at them. I shoot 2 3/4 winchester double x #5 copper plated lead. I have taken turkey at fifty yards. I tried some 3 1/2 heavy shot (can't remember the maker) but it would not kill a turkey at ten yards. I had holes in the pattern they could walk through.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

Hevi in 7.5's awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Your gun and gun/choke combination will make the choice for you. I still shoot lead but I haven't spent the time and effort with Hevi or the others to give them a fair shake yet. Most of my shots are 25 yards and under, most way under. I prefer to call em close and then shoot em in the face.


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

Critter said:


> Your gun and gun/choke combination will make the choice for you.


That is the truth there. You could spend $30 on a box of 10 shells and find out they pattern poorly. I hunt with Remington 3" Turkey Mag #5 lead (abt $6 for a box of 10) and they pattern great. You'll have to experiment a bit to figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Never had a turkey run away from no. 4 Hevi-Shot. But then again I killed them with no. 4 Remington Turkey loads. Let your gun tell you what to shoot.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

My remington 870 patterns 3inch Hevi13 in #6 shot through a Rhino choke tube.

J-


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have been killing turkeys with Remington Premier Magnum Turkey loads in #6copper plated lead since they came out. This is with different guns in 3 and 1/2 inch incuding 20 ga 3 inch.

I have never seen the need to spend the $$$$$ for heavy shot.

My first 5 turkeys were killed with old 3 inch paper #5 duck loads. I have gone to 6's because of the number od shot in a load vrs 4's. It doesn't take biug size shot to kill a turkey.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

BROWNING GOLD, winchester lead, 3.5" #6's hands down for me. but i just got a new sbe ll so it's off to the pattern board with the new toy.:coolgleam


----------



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

Well I went to cabelas and dropped some coin. Here is what I bought
I will be shooting these out of a Benelli Super nova 26" barrel.

Primos Jelly head choke
Carlson non ported choke

Winchester XX 3" 5 shot
Winchester XX 3" 6 shot
Winchester XX 3.5" 5 shot
Winchester extended range 3" 6 shot
Winchester extended range 3.5" 6 shot
Federal Flight control 3" 5 shot
Hevi shot # 13 3.5"

I plan on shooting each shell with both chokes twice. I will post patterns once im done.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

bowhunt4fun said:


> Well I went to cabelas and dropped some coin. Here is what I bought
> I will be shooting these out of a Benelli Super nova 26" barrel.
> 
> Primos Jelly head choke
> ...


Now, thats what I call going whole hog......... I shoot a Benelli Nova too and put a Benelli recoil reducer in the buttstock to kill the kick on heavy turkey loads. I'm sure yr going to find a few good patterning turkey loads in there someplace. Let the gun and choke tell you what they are. 

Once you shoot a few gobblers with any of the newer "heavier than lead" loads that shoot well in yr gun you'll never go back. You may want to use some sort of recoil reducer for yr patterning sessions. Good Luck with yr patterning tests and be sure to post yr results at the end.

Natty B.


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

I've still got about 5 boxes left of the "old" Remington Hevi-shot high velocity turkey loads. I think that they are all #5's. That's what works best out my Benellis, with the chokes that I use. (Rhino and have used a Wad Wizard) So since I already know that they work, I should be all set for a long time with the 50 or so shells I've got left.


----------



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Now, thats what I call going whole hog......... I shoot a Benelli Nova too and put a Benelli recoil reducer in the buttstock to kill the kick on heavy turkey loads. I'm sure yr going to find a few good patterning turkey loads in there someplace. Let the gun and choke tell you what they are.
> 
> Once you shoot a few gobblers with any of the newer "heavier than lead" loads that shoot well in yr gun you'll never go back. You may want to use some sort of recoil reducer for yr patterning sessions. Good Luck with yr patterning tests and be sure to post yr results at the end.
> 
> Natty B.


lol yeah I figure I will do it once and try and do it right. My gun has the comfortech stock but I also plan on putting on some extra thick clothing or simply taping a pillow to my shoulder I wish I had one of the Indian creek choke tubes too, to see how that does. Are you using the standard sights that came on your gun or did you opt for adjustables? Im wondering how centered my pattern will be with the stock sight configuration.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

bowhunt4fun said:


> lol yeah I figure I will do it once and try and do it right. My gun has the comfortech stock but I also plan on putting on some extra thick clothing or simply taping a pillow to my shoulder I wish I had one of the Indian creek choke tubes too, to see how that does. Are you using the standard sights that came on your gun or did you opt for adjustables? Im wondering how centered my pattern will be with the stock sight configuration.


BH,

Yeah well, I went a little over the top with a dedicated turkey gun a couple of years ago. I told the War Department I needed a "sho' nuf' gobbler stopper gun" bc/ I hunt with friends and family every year and sometimes things dont go right, esp with a 1st time turkey hunter. And she bot it.

So anyhoooo...., I put a Weaver rail on mine and a Leupold Turkey Ranger 2.5X scope on it. Some of these newer turkey loads with the right choke tube (Rhino) will shoot _extremely tight_ and I wanted to maximize those patterns and dial in the center of that pattern on that 'ol boys wattles. No way you can do that with just a big ol bead on the end of the barrel. I think some kind of adjustable sights are the way to go with yr gun.

NB

BTW Use some trap loads to find out your POI. No need to spend those expensive turkey loads just to find out where the center of yr pattern is hitting.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

I patterned a bunch of shells last year with my Benelli Nova and a Jellyhead choke.

The Hevi's didn't pattern very well for me. I seemed to do the best with Fedral Flight controls #5's or #6's, 1 5/8 oz 3" shells, and Winchester Supremes (in the same size).


----------



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

CMRM said:


> I patterned a bunch of shells last year with my Benelli Nova and a Jellyhead choke.
> 
> The Hevi's didn't pattern very well for me. I seemed to do the best with Fedral Flight controls #5's or #6's, 1 5/8 oz 3" shells, and Winchester Supremes (in the same size).


 
great! I have both of those loads im curious how well they will do.


----------



## 410001661 (Dec 22, 2007)

I just bought a new gun (Benelli Super Nova 24" with 1.75-5x20mm scope) and choke (ordered an Indian Creek on Friday) so I am starting back from scratch again. I will probably look at (all in 3" #5 or #6) Hevi 13, Winchester XtendedRange, Winchester Double X, and maybe even look at those Federal flight control shells.

In my old 1300 I used an undertaker choke and Winchester Double X #5 - with devestating results. I find that Hevi 13 needs a higher end tube to perform better than normal copper (Kent, Winchester HV or Double X) or at lease that is what I am seeing.

I will post pic's and data after I start my testing.

John


----------



## bowhunt4fun (Nov 5, 2007)

410001661 said:


> I just bought a new gun (Benelli Super Nova 24" with 1.75-5x20mm scope) and choke (ordered an Indian Creek on Friday) so I am starting back from scratch again. I will probably look at (all in 3" #5 or #6) Hevi 13, Winchester XtendedRange, Winchester Double X, and maybe even look at those Federal flight control shells.
> 
> In my old 1300 I used an undertaker choke and Winchester Double X #5 - with devestating results. I find that Hevi 13 needs a higher end tube to perform better than normal copper (Kent, Winchester HV or Double X) or at lease that is what I am seeing.
> 
> ...


I bought the Super Nova 26"
great, Im curious to see your results from the IC choke. Which Diameter did you get? It will be interesting to see how your results stack up to mine.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

well I am out of my zone... but I shoot alot... I mean cases of 3.5's ever year... if you do not spend time to pattern your gun and shell combos.... you are wasting money... I shoot Faststeel for amost all my waterfowl hunting... 

but...

for killing cripples on water.. Hevi-shot... it is to expensive and patterns to tight for normal hunting.... but for turkeys that is what I carry... 

I shoot a Browning Gold in 3.5 with a pattermaster extended choke...
good to a solid 50yds... and that is the distance of my turkey head pattern...

not to say most don't know how far 50yds is.... but that is a long shot...

OK... I will go back to my waterfowl world... gotta kill some geese.. LOL


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

I find that you'll get great range with a good tuning and HS. To justify the price of it, it all depends on your area, just like with any sort of hunting prep. My shooting area only offers shot's with in 25 yards and lead does the job.


----------

